# Processing of Residence visa in Dubai



## Amnika (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi All,

We are currently in Doha and my Husband got a new offer in Dubai.So planning to relocate to Dubai on Dec 25th. In such case, me , my husband and child are coming to Dubai on Dec 25th. Now my Query is

1. How many days will it require to convert his employment visa to Family residence visa.

2. Does opening a bank account in Dubai, needs tenancy contract or residence visa?

3. If YES for the ques no 2, how will we rent a house in Dubai without providing cheque leaf to the owner for renting a house.

We came to know that to open a bank account, we need to provide, min 3 month salary slip, copy of residence permit or Tenancy contract if required.

Pl advise on the above questions.

Regards
Amnika


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Answers below. Good luck. 



Amnika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are currently in Doha and my Husband got a new offer in Dubai.So planning to relocate to Dubai on Dec 25th. In such case, me , my husband and child are coming to Dubai on Dec 25th. Now my Query is
> 
> ...


----------



## Amnika (Nov 12, 2011)

Amnika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are currently in Doha and my Husband got a new offer in Dubai.So planning to relocate to Dubai on Dec 25th. In such case, me , my husband and child are coming to Dubai on Dec 25th. Now my Query is
> 
> ...


Thank u Jim for the valuable response....and sorry for the delayed thanku...

I would like to clear some more queries here:

We are landing in Dubai on somewhere around Dec 25th....

In such a case, what should we do as our first activity. Remember, we don't have residence Visa to find house or open bank account.

My Husband company will pay for the visa and we have to take care of the procedures.

One more Query is:

Will the Immigration or other medical test hospitals accept cash for medical test or only Card is acceptd?

Will be really helpful if i find answers for the above question.

Our situation is like, our eyes are tied and as if we are in forest.

Regards
Amnika


----------

